# Maloja



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

*MALOJA* (59/12763) photographed at a refinery on the River Thames in the late 1960’s


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

She had a sister MANTUA but i dont remember in what year they were broken
up and under what name????


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Bob S said:


> *MALOJA* (59/12763) photographed at a refinery on the River Thames in the late 1960’s



Hi,

I did dock staff/dry docking in Falmouth on both the Maloja/Mantua in my time with P&O.
They were nice little ships, very comfortable and well equipped for their day. I guess you would say they were product tankers in the parlance used these days. I think that they were x British India (also Ellora I think) - to the best of my knowledge they were still going in the early 70's although the Trident empire didnt last too many more years after I departed P&O in 1974.

Best Regards,
Doug


----------



## ChrisP (Aug 7, 2005)

*Maloja/Mantua*

I sailed on Maloja as Lecky for 6 months in 1970/71. Maloja was built for Charter Shipping [P&O] and was scrapped in Taiwan in 1976.

Mantua was not an exact sister as she had an extra deck on the midships house. I was told that this was because she was intended to be a cadet training ship, but I don' t know if this is correct. She was also built for Charter Shipping [P&O] and was scrapped in Pakistan in 1976.

As far as I know they were the only two ships in the fleet that were demise chartered, to Shell, and as a result my wages were paid by Trident as Shell would not pay for a Lecky as Shell ships did not carry any! I think that originally they were built for a 20 year charter which was cut short due to the slump in the mid 70's after the 1973 Arab/Israeli war.

ChrisP


----------



## Landour (Sep 12, 2005)

I sailed on Maloja (9/74-1/75) as a first trip Junior Engineer after completing a 4 year cadetship at South Shields Marine College. She was still under charter to Shell and I always remember flying out to join her in Curacao 1st Class (the first and only time in all my days at sea) due to missing the flight in London because of fog. Spent the next few months sailing between Punta Cardon and Curacao before heading back to Northern Europe for the Winter.
She was a great little ship in which to start ones career and helped me decide that steam was the way to go. Chief Engineer was a Pete Simpson to start followed by Alex Young.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Glad to hear you enjoyed your time on the Maloja, I always thought that she was a nice little ship, but that was based only on a couple of dry docks on her, never had the chance to go deep sea.


----------



## chaspat (Aug 26, 2005)

Joined Malwa in Falmouth Drydock August 1962. She had just returned from maiden voyage and all its usual teething troubles. Sailed with her until April 1963.
From there to the big white ships of P & O


----------



## Buoy (Nov 29, 2006)

I sailed in *Mantua *in late 1971. Joined in Gibraltar and left in dry dock in South Shields. In between we had a great time 'cruising' around the Caribbean and also did a trip to the Cape Verde Islands and the African coast from Liberia around to (I think) Ghana. Then back to Venezuela and over to Europe before the dry dock. A great ship, well in advance of here years, with a great crowd aboard.


----------



## Clive Kaine (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice to see a good picture of the old Maloja. She was my very first ship, Nov 73 - March 74 as a 2/R/O. Joined in LA, then up to Anchorage, down to the Caribbean for a month or so, then back up to Pacific US coast, across the Pacific to Singapore and finally paid off in the Gulf. We actually passed the Mantua one night, going in the other direction. We altered course so that we could pass really close. Nice comfortable ship, though a bit hairy going down aft for meals in rough weather!

Captain Eric Stewart when I joined, then the bonkers Tom Shields. Chief was Alec Young, then Martin Smith


----------



## topgun28 (Dec 19, 2008)

I sailed on Mantua for a year as Cadet, August 66 to 67, we went all over the far east, and Pacific islands. Mostly from Bukum in Singapore. Dave Andrews was first trip Capt. Most of my tanker knowledge was learnt on that beauty. Ben Wooley was mate for a time. Martin Eve was 3/Off, and we are still in touch.


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

A great frend of mine was Capt Willie Smith ex Caltex I went aboard to see him once and he took great delight in showing me around his opulent surrouindings 
Any one around who sailed with Willie on the Maloja.?
Another ex Master of the Maloja is Capt Oliver Signorini who lives near me. Any one remember him?
JC


----------

